# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: دار الكتب الناصرية بتامكروت

## بديعي

دار الكتب الناصرية بتامجروت:


نبذة عن الزاوية الناصرية بتامكروت


التعريف بالزاوية الناصرية:

تعتبر منطقة درعة مهد حضارات سادت لفترة من الزمن وأعطت إشعاعا حضاريا تاريخيا، اجتماعيا وثقافيا ودينيا تتمثل على الخصوص في المشعل الذي حملته الزوايا المتواجدة بالمنطقة وعلى رأسها طبعا أم الزوايا، الزاوية الناصرية بتمكروت، هذا الاسم الذي كان يطلق قديما على كل المنطقة المتواجدة ما بين بلدة تمتيك وقبائل بني علي في الخمس الرابع من الأخماس المكونة لمنطقة درعة *، ثم تقلص ليشمل فقط دواوير تمكروت، تزروت، وزاوية سيدي الناس أما حاضرا فلا يشمل إلا مدشر تمكروت فقط وهو مركز قروي يبعد عن مدينة زاكورة بحوالي 18 كلم إلى الشرق وعن محاميد الغزلان بحوالي 78 كلم ، يحده شرقا جماعة فزواطة وشمالا جبل العثماني وغربا زاوية سيدي علي وجنوبا مجرى وادي درعة الحديث، وفي هذا الصدد سأتناول الزاوية الناصرية التي ظهرت بالمنطقة والتي كغيرها من الزوايا الصوفية لعبت دورا رئيسيا في المجال الديني والثقافي والاجتماعي والسياسي، كما سابرز الأهمية التي تحتلها خزانة الكتب الخاصة بهذه الزاوية.

2-1- التأسيس التاريخي :
" تأسست الزاوية الناصرية على يد الشيـخ  عمرو بن أحمد الأنصاري سنة  983 هـ"1، وقد ارتبط اسم الزاوية باسمه، "ثم دعيت بالزاوية الحسينية نسبة إلى الشيخ عبد الله بن حسين الرقي المتوفى سنة 1045 هـ"2، وبتولية محمد بن ناصر سميت بالزاوية الناصرية، وهو الاسم الذي مازال
سارية حتى يومنا هذا. وقد تعاقدت على إدارة أمور الزاوي بعد الشيخ عمرو عدة خلفاء كالخليفة عبد الله بن الحسين الرقي ثم تلميذه أحمد بن ابراهيم الانصاري ثم محمد بن ناصر الذي كانت توليته بداية مرحلة عرفت تعاقب ابناء ناصر على خلافة الزاوية وكان يشترط فيهم الكفاءة والقدرة والصلاح اقتداء بنهج الخلافاء الراشدين الاربعة، وقد كانت معارف محمد بن ناصر جمة ومجهوداته في إشاعة العلم كبيرة كما شهد له بذلك له تلميذه أبو علي اليوسي إذ يقول فيه :"وكان مشاركا في فنون العلم كالفقه والعربية والكلام والتفسير والحديث والتصوف، وكان مع انكبابه على علوم القوم وانتهاجه منهج الطريقة لا يخل بالعلم الظاهر تدريسا وتأليفا وتقييدا وضبطا."3
أما منهجه في التدريس فيقوم على تصحيح المتن المدروس وحل مشكله وهو يقول في هذا الصدد :" الإقتصار على سورة المسألة أنفع للمبتدئين والإكثار من الأثقال أضر بالمتعلمين." وقد تتلمذ على يده مجموعات كبيرة من الطلاب وفيهم أئمة وأعلام من مختلف جهات المغرب أشهرهم :
محمد بن ابراهيم الهشتوكي من سوس، ومبارك بن عبد العزيز العنبري الغرفي من سجلماسة وأبو سالم عبد الله بن أبي بكر العياشي من الاطلس المتوسط ثم عبد الرحمن السويدي.
وبعد وفاة محمد بن ناصر سنة 1085 حلفه في رئاسة الزاوية الناصرية ابنه الإمام أبو العباس أحمد الذي كان إمام عصره علما وعملا، مواضبا على سرد الحديث وعلومه والتفسير والتصوف وأصول الدين عاكفا على تدريس المؤلفات والذي اقتفى سنن أبيه في التزام الستة والدعوة ومحاربة البدع، "كما شهدت الزوايا في ايامه إقامة بنايات مدرسية طبعتها بشارات تعليمية جديدة فقد اسس إيوانا ليكون مركزا للتدريس ومن خلفه ابتنى حماما للطلبة وسواهم من الوافدين وزوده بالماء الساخن في سائر الأوقات، وبمقربة منه شيد مدرسة لسكنى طلاب العلم المجاورين."1
"فالزاوية الناصرية تقدم لنا إذن نموذجا مثاليا للزاوية الصوفية التي استطاعت الحفاظ على وضعها لقرنين فأكثر من الزمن، فقد كان شيوخ هذه الزاوية منذ تأسيسها على يد عمرو بن أحمد الأنصاري تعتمد مبدأ الكفاءة الشخصية في ولاية الاستخلاف ولم تتحول إلى مشيخة وراثية إلا مع الناصريين"2

2-2- الدور الإجتماعي للزاوية الناصرية:

         تزامن تأسيس الزاوية التمكروتية مع فترة متأزمة تمثلت اساسا في وجود تجزئة سياسية وعدم استقرار، فقد كانت القبائل تتناحر وأصبح قانون الاقوى هو السائد، فخربت البلاد وعمت الفوضى وعرقل غياب الامن المعملة التجارية إضافة إلى توالي الأوبئة والمجاعات، " إلا أن الشيوخ الأوائل للزاوية استطاعوا بفضل ما كانوا يعرفون به من صلاح وفضيلة أن يفرضوا نفودهم على هاته القبائل المتناحرة وبسرعة فائقة أضحى شيوخ تمكروت يقومون بدور الوساطة والتحكيم في الحروب غير المنقطعة للقبائل."3  "هذا فضلا عن حماية المظلومين وإيواء أبناء السبيل وإطعامهم والوقوف في وجه تعسف الولاة ومكائدهم، واختصت بنشر العلم والتحريض على الجهاد وكانت ملجأ لكل مظلوم وطالب حماية"4
         " والمعروف أن الشيخ ابو العباس أحمد بناصر أقام الزاوية لإقامة دين الله وإطعام الطعام لوفود العرب والعجم ويأوي إليه المساكين والفقراء وطلبة العلم المجاورين المقيمين من الفقهاء والمدرسين والعباد باهاليهم وأولادهم يأكلون ويشربون بفضل الله لا يحصون عددا"5
نستخلص إذن أن الشيوخ الأوائل المتعاقبين على ولاية الزاوية قاموا بأدوار إجتماعية هامة ساعدت على دوبان الفوارق خاصة وأن الزاوية توجد في مجتمع جمع بين عناصر إتنية  مختلفة اختلافا شديدا في العرق واللون ونمط العيش.

الإشعاع الديني والعلمي للزاوية:

لقد كانت الزاوية الناصري بإجماع الكثيرين قدامى ومعاصرين مركزا علميا مرموقا يؤمه الطلاب من كل حدب وصوب، فقد سعت منذ تأسيسها على يد حفص عمرو بن أحمد الأنصاري على نشر التعاليم الإسلامية في حللها الخالية من شوائب التحريف والزيغ عبر إصلاح يروم مناهضة واقع الشعودة والتدجيل والاحتيال. وقد أهلها لذلك ما اشتهر عن أصحابها من علم وورع وحرص على اتباع السنة ونبذ الشهوات وتكريس الحياة لمجاهدة النفس والدعاء إلى الله وحده، "فقد كان أبو حفص عمرو الأنصاري قطبا جامـعا وغـيثا نافعا"1.

ويقول صاحب "طبقات الحضيكي" عن الشيخ احمد بن ابراهيم:" العارف الأكبر، وبحر الشريعة والحقيقة، كان رضي الله عنه من أكابر العارفين والقائمين بالحق والحافظين لحدود الله والمحافظين على السنة وإخماد البدعة."2

وعن محمد بن ناصر يقول أبو سالم العياشي :"كان شديد الإتباع للسنة في سائر أحواله حتى في لباسه وأكله في أنواع العبادات والعادات."3
وقد كثر أتباع الزاوية وأخذ نفوذها يتسع بدءا من القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ليعم مختلف جهاتى المغرب وذلك بفضل نشاط الدعاة الذين كانوا يبعث بهم شيوخ الطائفة من تمكروت بدرعة إلى المناطق النائية يؤسسون بها زوايا ويعملون انطلاقا منها على نشر الطريقة الناصرية ومن هؤلاء الأتباع يحيى بن أحمد أخمليش الذي اسس عددا من الزوايا وكون عددا من الأتباع في جبال الريف. " وقد أدت الزاوية الناصرية خدمة جليلة للثقافة الإسلامية وتعدت ذلك إلى مناحي اللغة والآداب فكانت ثالث مركز قروي يدرس فيه كتاب سبويه لهذا العـهد بينما لا نجد أثرا لدراسة الكتاب في فاس وغيرهما من المراكز الحضارية."4
ولا أدل على هذا الدور العظيم الذي اسدته الزاوية في سبيل الحفاظ على المقومات الدينية الاسلامية اشتمالها على خزانة تمثل أعظم خزانة ضمتها زاوية مغربية، ويكفي أن ما تبقى منها في السنة الأولى من استقلال المغرب كان يناهز عشرة آلاف مخطوط سلمت بدون شك من آلاف أخرى انتهبتها الأيدي عبر الأجيال، وقد نقل معظمها إلى الخزانة الملكية بالرباط إبان تولي السيد المكي الناصري وزيرا للأوقاف، ولم يبقى فيها حاليا سوى أربعة آلاف مخطوط.

الدور السياسي للزاوية :

"إلى جانب نشاط الزاوية الديني والعلمي والإجتماعي ، فإنها لعبت دورا سياسيا مهما يتمثل في المحافظة على الأمن والاستقرار سواء في المناطقة المجاورة أو البعيدة عنها وإقامة الهدنة بين المتنازعين وتأمين طرق التجارة والمبادلات خاصة بعد وفاة السلطان السعدي أحمد المنصور 1012/1603 وخلو منطقة درعة من سلطة مخزنية قادرة على تأدية واجبها تجاه أهالي هذه المنطقة النائية، فأصبح السكان يلجأون إلى شيوخ تمكروت لعقد الأوقاف والتفاوض من أجل السلم والتجارة."1

وفي اللحظة التي وصل فيها العلويون إلى السلطة كانت الزاوية الناصرية من أغنى زوايا المغرب وأوفرها مالا وأملاكها في مختلف جهات المغرب. هذا النفوذ الاقتصادي بالإضافة إلى نفوذها الروحي كان له اثر في اتخاذ موقف متحفظ في بداية الامراتجاه الحكم الجديد، ورغم أن هذا الموقف لم يأخذ إلا بعدا دينيا إذ رفض شيوخ الزاوية ذكر اسم السلطان في خطب الجمعة، وقد كان يعصف بالزاوية وبالتالي بممتلكاتها وشيوخها. فقد ورد في طلعة المشتري أن الشيخ محمد بناصر لم يخطب لملك قط فوقع بذلك بينه وبين المولى الرشيد العلوي شأن فبعث هذا الأخير إلى الشيخ كتابا أبلغ فيه من التهديد والتقريع وأمره بالمثول بين يديه والقدوم لدى حضرته وإن تخلف فعل به وفعل، فلما فض الشيخ الكتاب وقرأه كتب في أسفله:"فاقض ما أنت قاض، إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا."2فلما بلغ الرشيد هذا الجواب قام وقعد وجهز كتيبة في الحال وسيرها إلى الزاوية للإيقاع بالشيخ وحزبه، إلا أنه وبعد تدبر في ذلك الجواب أمر بعودة الكتيبة وقال :"والله ما يخرج هذا الخطاب من قلب فارغ ولا حاجة بنا إلى إذايته فإن شاء خطب ، وإن شاء ترك"3.
"وقد نهج خليفته أحمد طريق أبيه، فرفض بدوره ذكر اسم السلطان المولى اسماعيل في خطب الجمعة، وتعرض بسبب ذلك لانتقادات كادت أن تعصف به هو الآخر".1"الملاحظ أن رفض الشيخين الخطبة باسم السلطان على المنبر إنما كانت تمليه رغبتهما التابثة في الحفاظ على السنة والخوف من السقوط في بدعة من البدع"2.

إذن فالزاوية الناصرية التي بالرغم من أن نفوذها الروحي وثرواتها الكبيرة أدت إلى مضايقة بعض شيوخها، فإنه لم يكن لها مواقف سياسية معينة، لأنها كانت في موقع أقل تورطا في الصراعات السياسية الداخلية ، وبدون شك فإن شيوخ الزاوية أنفسهم والذين وجهوا همهم لنشر الطريقة ولبث المعرفة كان لهم ضلع في هذا الحياد.

         II- دار الكتب الناصرية :
             1-  تأسيسها وتطورها:
ابتدأ تأسيس دار الكتب الناصرية من ايام عبد الله بن ناصر الذي بذل مجهودا مهما في جمع كتبها الأولى، وإلى جانب المؤلفات التي اقتناها بالشراء، نسخ بنفسه واستنسخ العديد من الدواوين العلمية ومن مستنسخاته بخطه "القاموس للفيروزابادي، "الأمالي" لأبي علي القالي، و جزء من كتاب "العقد الفريد" لابن عبد ربه ، و"المنصف في الكلام على مغنى ابن هشام"للشمني، وهذا الأخيرلا يزال محفوظا ضمن المجموعة الباقية بتمكروت تحت رقم 637.
         "كما اعتنى أيضا بتصحيح الكتب ومقابلتها وتقييس الفوائد بهوامشها وقد عاين أبو العباس الهشتوكي كثيرا من كتبه خصوصا نسخ الصحيحين للبخاري ومسلم هذا بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الهدايا تلقتها المؤسسة في فترة تأسيسها".3غير أن الخزانة في عهدها الاول لم تكن تتوفر على مركز منتظم ويدل على هذا ان الكتب في هذه الفترة كانت موضوعى على الأرض مباشرة، حتى أهدي لمؤسسها حصير ليفرشه لنومه فآثر وضعه تحت الكتب وقاية لها، واستمر ينام هو وأسرته على التراب"4. وهو نموذج للتضحية في سبيل العناية بالكتب.
           أما عن بناية الخزانة فقد شيدت بعدما صارت إلى نظر أبي العباس ابن ناصر وهو الذي اشترى لها الكتب بالأحمال  من المغرب والشرق وضرب في هذا الصدد رقما قياسيا لم يصل إليه أحد من شيوخ الزاوية الناصرية، وهو الذي استلف بمصر آلافا من المثاقيل واشتراها كلها كتبا. ومن المعروف أنه هو الذي جلب إلى المغرب لأول مرة النسخة اليونينية من صحيح البخاري وهي موزعة بين عشرة أجزاء بخط شرقي وعلى أول جزء منها بخطه:"ملك لله تعالى، بيد أحمد بناصر كان الله له بمكة المشرفة، بثمانين دينارا ذهبا"1وبعد عهده سعى كل من تولى أمر الزاوية إلى زيادة كتبها فأضيفت إلها أعداد هائلة من الكتب بالشراء والاستنساخ أو عن طريق الاهداء وسجل في هذا الصدد عمل يوسف بن محمد الكبير على تزويد الخزانة بكتاب البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد الذي تلقى في شأنه رسالة من السلطان محمد بن عبد الله يعده فيها أن يمده بها. كما أن كل من يموت من  أعلام الزاوية وأولادها تضاف كتبه إلى المكتبة العامة فضلا عن خزانات بعض الاعلام في جميع الآفاق يحجون إلى الزاوية الذين تطوعوا فوقفوا خزاناتهم الخاصة على الخزانة العامة كما صنع كل من أحمد ابراهيم السباعي وأبي العباس أحوزي الهشتوكي، وابي الحسن علي الدمناتي حيث لا تزال خزانة الزاوية تحتفظ بخزاناتهم.

هذا إضافة إلى أن بعض شيوخ الزاوي عملوا على حيازة المؤلفات الموقوفة على الزوايا الفرعين لنقلها إلى الخزانة المركزية بتمكروت، ولهذا لا تزال هذه الخزانة تحتفظ بمخطوطات موقوفة على زوايا الرباط وفاس وتطوان حسب الأرقام: 214-284-1478-1866-1047، هذا إلى جانب الكتب التي كانت موقوفة على زاوية الفضل وجامع الخطبة بتمكروت حسب رقمي : 541-1323 ."2
              2-موضوعات كتب الخزانة :
             وأما عن موضوعات كتب الخزانة فتشمل ما يلي :
            * "كتب الأثر: السيرة الشامية، النهاية لابن الأثير، الفائق للزمخشري، الأول في نهج النهاية، الكفاية في مختصر النهاية، زيادة الجامع الصغير في سفرين، زيادة الكبير في سفرين، إعراب مشكل الحديث للسيوطي، الجمع بين الصحيحين للفرغاني، المصابيح للبغوي، المقاصيد الحسنة للسخاوي، التذكرة للقرطبي ، الدلائل لتابث السرقطي، عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي، الجامع بين المنتقى والاستذكار للتلمساني، شرح العمدة لابن الأثير، علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح، بوادر الأصول للحكيم الترمدي،
الحدائق في سيرة سيد الخلائق للمستغانمي بخطه... وغيرها كثير.
           * التواريخ : أهمها لابن عساكر ، البداية والنهاية لابن كثير في سبع اسفار.
           * التفاسير :  كثيرة منها بضع وأربعون من غير الثكرار.
           * تآليف الإمام السيوطي : لا تكاد تنحصر لأنها كثيرة أكثرها بخطه.
           * المسانيد : قليلة العدد.
بالإضافة إلى شرح البخاري ومسلم وحواشي السنة وغير ذلك مما هو متداول من كتب الحديث "1، هذا فضلا عن مؤلفات النحو والآداب والعقائد والفقه والتصوف والفلسفة والمنطق والفلك والرياضيات والحساب والطبيعيات والجغرافية حتى أصبحت أغنى الخزانات الإسلامية بالمغرب ولا أدل على ذلك أكثر من رسالتين تلقى إحداهما الشيخ علي بن يوسف الناصري من المولى سليمان في غرض استعارة كتابي التفسير والنزهة لابن كثير من الخزانة الناصرية والثانية صادرة عن السلطان محمد بن عبد الله إلى الشيخ يوسف الناصري جوابا عن كتاب هذا الأخير في غرض استنساخ البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد برسم هذه الخزانة.

بناية الخزانة وتسييرها:

          كانت الخزانة في فترة ازدهارها تخضه إلى أنظمة وتقاليد متبعة، فقد تبث عن ابي العباس بناصر أنه رتب محتوياتها حسب العلوم وجعل لكل نوع علامة تميزه عن غيره ولم يكن يمنع إعارة الكتب لمستحقيها حيث وضع نظاما للإعارة والمحافظة على الخزانة وتبث عنه أنه قال لأهله في توصيته بالكتب " إذا أنتم حفظتموها وتعاطيتموها كما هو مألوف حفظها الله لكم وجلب لكم غيرها، والعكس بالعكس".
         ولم يعرف للخزانة دفتر قديم يستوعب محتوياتها، وأول لائحة معروفة هي التي وضعت لها بعد
تراجعها بمبادرة شيخ الزاوية أبي العباس احمد بن أبي بكر الناصري، وتحمل تاريخ 20 جمادى الثاني عام 1336 هـ وهي تشمل على حوالي ألفي مخطوط دون اعتبار محتوايات المجاميع وجاء ترتيب ابواب اللائحة هكذا:
           - كتب خزانة الروضة الناصرية
           - كتب خزانة الاشياخ
           - كتب الطارمة*العلوية 
ولا تزال هذه اللائحة مخطوطة في نسختين من حجم صغير إحداهما بالخزانة العامة  تحت رقم ج 975 في 74 صفحة، والثانية بالمكتبة الملكية رقم 5657 في 82 صفحة. أما المقر القديم للخزانة فالظاهر أنه لم ينتظم إلا مع ولاية أبي العباس ابن ناصر حيث وضعت محتوياتها في دار على حدة صارت تعرف ب"دار الكتب" وقد جاء عنه أنه ابتنى خزانة جيدة لهذا الغرض ، كما أنه اعتنى أكثر ببيت الكتب الذي شيده عام 1123هـ وأثقنه ببدائع الصنعة واستجلب له الصناع من فاس وجمله بطاقات مغطاة بالزجاج الملون. فإذا أشرقت الشمس انعكس شعاعها إلى الداخل ليزيد منظر بيت الكتب حسنا وبهجة، وقد استمرت هذه الخزانة بدار الكتب حتى العقود الأخيرة  وكان موقعها من ملحقات سكنى شيخ الزاوي في بناية مرتفعة تشتمل على بيتين إحداهما "بيت الكتب الكبير" والثاني يعرف ب"بيت الكتب الصغير" مع مخبإ عال يعرف  بالطارمة العلوية، وكلها مستودعات للكتب في خزانات خشبية موزعة حشب العلوم.
وقد أخرجت من هذه الدار في تاريخ غير محدد مجموعة من المؤلفات الحديثة وبعض كتب التفسير واللغة والتصوف، ووضعت على حدة داخل المشهد الناصري في خزانات حائطية صار مجموعها يعرف بخزانة الروضة وأخيرا نقلت المخطوطات من دار الكتب وخزانات الروضة ووضعت جميعها بالمدرسة القديمة.

أما الآن فقد وضعت الكتب الباقية في بناية جديدة شيدت خصيصا برسم هذه الخزانة وجاء
موقعها بمقربة من خارج باب الرزق في الجنوب الغربي للزاوية وهي عبارة عن قاعة فسيحة في عرضها وطولها تتخللها نوافذ للضوء والتهوية، وهي مجهزة برفوف خشبية مغطاة بواجهات زجاجية لحفظ المخطوطات وصيانتها فضلا عن مقاعد وطاولات للقراء.
                  1-2-عوامل انحطاطها :
أخذت هذه المؤسسة تتراجع في صدر المائة الهجرية الثالثة عشر حيث سجل ضياع الكتب من الخزانة وتجاهل المعنيين بالامر للباقي منها ورغم أنه من الصعب تحديد فترة أو سنة اضمحلال الخزانة وضياع ثروتها الكتبية نظرا للغموض الذي يلف ماضي المنطقة في هذه الحقبة إلا أنه يمكن إجمال أسباب ذلك فيما يلي:
&#216;      أسباب طبيعية: تتمثل في حملة مائية سالت على الزاوية ومرت على الخزانة فذهبت ببعض الكتب وهذا ما سبب في تآكل بناية الخزانة ودعى إلى ضرورة توزيعها في أماكن أخرى.

&#216;      أسباب بشرية واجتماعية :  ناتجة عن الاسباب الطبيعية، فقد أصبحت الكتب مبتدلة ومتداولة بين الناس طلبة وعمالا أخذوا ينقلونها من مكان إلى آخر دون تقييد، وينضاف إلى هذا أن الزاوية تعرضت لعمليات هجومية نهبت فيها الأموال والكتب .

&#216;      وهناك إلى جانب ما تقدم عامل آخر ثانوي دعت له الإستراتيجية التي كانت من مستجدات العصر يكمن في نقل مجموعة من المخطوطات في الخزانة لتحفظ بالخزانة العامة بالرباط تقريبا لها من الباحثين والناشرين والمحققين.

هكذا يتبين أن الزاوية الناصرية تعتبر مركزا علميا مرموقا وتؤدي خدمة كبرى في سبيل الحفاظ على الثقافة الإسلامية بالخصوص في الجنوب المغربي، وهذا ما تسجله القولة الشهيرة :"لولا ثلاثة لانقطع العلم بالمغرب لكثرة الفتن التي ظهرت فيه، وهم سيدي محمد بن ناصر في درعة و سيدي محمد بن أبي بكر الدلائي في دلاء ، وسيدي عبد القادر الفاسـي"1، خاصة وأن هذه الزاوية تضم واحدة من أهم الخزانات بالمغرب وأغناها على الإطلاق لما تشمل عليه من نفائس الثرات ومعالم في التاريخ تستدغي تظافر جهود الجميع للحفاظ عليها.

*- ورد ذكر هذه الأخماس في الدرر المرصعة ص : 20/24/ 217 ، وطلعة المشتري لأحمد بن خالد الناصري الجزء الاول ص :160/166/171
1 - محمد المكي بن موسى الناصري : "الدرر المرصعة بأخبار أعيان درعة" تقديم وتحقيق محمد الحبيب النوحي ، رسالة ديبلوم الدراسات العليا، كلية الرباط 1988 ص 134.
2 - المرجع السابق  211.
3 - محمد المنوني: "حضارة وادي درعة من خلال النصوص والآثار"، مرجع سابق ص 143.
1 - مجلة دعوة الحق : مرجع سابق ص 146.
2 - مجل أمل : مرجع سابق ص 45.
3 - ضريف محمد : "مؤسسة السلطان الشريف، محاولة في التركيب" افريقيا الشرق الدار البيضاء، 1988 ص 72.
4 - عبد السلام المهماه : "المرأة  المغربية والتصوف في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري" مطابع دار الكتاب، الدار البيضاء، الطبعة الأولة 1398-1978. ص 53.
5 - محمد بن أحمد الحضيكي :"طبقات الحضيكي" المطبعة العربية(الدار البيضاء) الطبعة 1 –1355 ، الجزء الأول ص 79-81
1 - أحمد بن خالد الناصري :"طلعة المشتري في النسب الجعفري" نشر المؤسسة الناصرية للثقافة والعلم –سلا- الجزء الأول ص 129.
2 - محمد بن أحمد الحضيكي :" طبقات الحضيكي" ، مرجع سابق ص 59.
3 - دليل مخطوطات دار الكتب الناصرية ص 22.
4 -  محمد حجي :"الحركة الفكرية بالمغرب في عهد السعديين"، مرجع سابق ص 551.
1  ضريف محمد :" مؤسسة السلطان الشريف بالمغرب "، المرجع السابق ص 72.
2 - سورة طه : الآية 72.
3– احمد بن خالد الناصري :"طلعة المشتري في النسب الجعفري" المرجع السابق ص 165-166.
1 - محمد المكي بن موسىالناصري :"الدررالمرصعة" المرجع السابق ص 80.
2-  أحمد بن خالد الناصري:"طلعة المشتري" المرجع السابق ص 81.
3 - مجلة دعوة الحق :المرجع السابق ص 147.
4 - محمد المكي بن موسى الناصري :" الدرر المرصعة" المرجع السابق ص 311.
1 - مجلة دعوة الحق : المرجع السابق ص 147
2 - دليل مخطوطات دار الكتب الناصرية ص 18-19.
1– دليل المخطوطات : المرجع السابق ص 30-31.
*  الطارمة : تعبير مغربي عن مخبإ مستور عن الأنظار.
1 - أحمد بن خالد الناصري : "طلعة المشتري في النسب الجعفري" المرجع السابق ص
***منقول***

محمد المنوني : دليل مخطوطات دار الكتب الناصرية بتامكروت  ، منشورات وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية، الرباط، 1985

للتحميل :

http://www.archive.org/details/dmdmd

----------

